# 2014 Shimano 6870 Di2 and Disc Brakes!



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

Shimano Ultégra Di2 à disque 6870 11 vitesses hydraulique - Newsbikes.com

https://a405.idata.over-blog.com/3/79/79/25/ab/foto39.jpg

https://a142.idata.over-blog.com/600x800/3/79/79/25/ab/foto40.jpg


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Looks so much better that the offering from S(h)ram. The mastercylinder fits better with allthe shifting removed.


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

Orbea Avant with Shimano Ultegra 6780 Di2 _and_ Disk Brakes:

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/1012182_613932508624659_1720576583_n.jpg


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

A lot like the 9070, this could be good. 

Campagnolo electric Athena is out and is directly competing with Ultegra Di2. Good news for consumers, both companies will be putting a lot of effort into their electric groups. They are already getting a lot better and cheaper.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

I suspect there are going to be some seriously impressive 2014 model year CX bikes using this gear....


----------



## livestronger7 (Sep 9, 2012)

Here is a first look at the Ultegra 6870 Di2 groupset. It seems that the Ultegra Di2 borrows so much from the Dura-ace group, which will make it a compelling mid-range option. You get the best bang for the buck (or Euro)


Shimano Ultegra 6870 Di2 11 Speed Groupset - Availability, Weights, Prices Tbc - BikeRadar


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

More Di2:

Cyclinside.com - Shimano 2014. Ultegra Di2 a 11 velocità. Eccolo


Disk Brakes (Take that, SRAM!)

Cyclinside.com - Shimano 2014, ecco i freni a disco per bici da corsa. È il momento della svolta?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Mid cage rear derailleur, good for those who need more than a 28 in the back.

It looks smaller than I expected too. Bikeradar says it "tucks itself out of the way in the event of a crash".


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

*Really wish the FD cage was not silver.*

Why Shimano cant you at least anodize it to match the rest of the group, like the levers?!?

I use Ultegra Di2 10 speed on an all black build, (even the chain is black, KMC Diamond series).

Otherwise, it looks good.

I could always put a thin piece of unidirectional on top of it I suppose.


----------



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

no word on hydraulic rim brakes for Dura-ace?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

*It's Official...*

Shimano has just posted details of Ultegra 6870 and the disc brakes on their facebook page.

You don't need to be a member to view it.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.627236237287429.1073741851.138890989455292&type=1


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

vboy19 said:


> no word on hydraulic rim brakes for Dura-ace?


There were a lot of riders and mechs all over Cav's bike with SRAM hydraulics.

I'm sure Shimano has guys working on them 24/7 after seeing how well they work. There was a good review of them in Ride #60.


----------



## SAIG (Dec 28, 2004)

Would the new Shimano hydro shifters work with the SRAM hydro rim calipers?


----------



## Rick Draper (Jan 17, 2012)

carbonLORD said:


> Why Shimano cant you at least anodize it to match the rest of the group, like the levers?!?


Because its steel.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

*So is a shotgun barrel and thats black.*

If its strong enough for a gun....?


----------

